# Track Santa



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought I post this for any of you who have children. It is fun to do to see where Santa is. I love doing it and I do not have any children.

http://www.noradsanta.org/en/video.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Anne!

I wanted to do this today but hadn't done it yet.  Go, Santa, go!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Your are welcome Betsy.  I am still a child at heart. I love tracking Santa.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, so cool! I missed this completely last year. I am glad to got to it early this time. I can track Santa all day. So far he's been to the North Pole and Auckland, New Zealand!

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Note to sailor: Forewarned is forearmed as Santa approaches.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Santa just went to Sydney, Australia. Hugh was there to say hello!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hugh obviously woke up early to see Santa!  Hi, Hugh!

Betsy


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Note to sailor: Forewarned is forearmed as Santa approaches.


Hey, Ten...

I've been on 'high-alert' since the start of the 'santa season'. Gonna have the _ole jolly man _ in my 'sights' and locked and loaded .

If I can use your words here: No Jolly Fat Man is sliding down my chimney without a passport, visa and clearance from Homeland Security; I don't care what day it is.

Yikes...and the post traumatic stress kicks in...."hey, did I hear something?" Watching.......waiting.....


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Santa just went to Sydney, Australia. Hugh was there to say hello!


Leslie,

I was going to say, until you posted hugh's picture,










-sailor *click*


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

And my last post on this thread <hopefully> 
-sailor

*To ALL Service Personnel, Prepare For Your Orders*

*TO: ALL Troopers

FROM: Goode, U. B., Commanding Officer

RE: Operation Order 12-14-08 for: Official Visit of LtGen Santa Claus

1. An official staff visit by LtGen Claus is expected at your house on 25 Dec. The following directives govern activities of all Young Troopers, during the visit.

a. Not a creature will stir without permission. This includes warrant officers and mice. Troopers may obtain special stirring permits for necessary administrative action through the Battalion S-1. Officer stirring permits must be obtained through the Deputy Post Plans and Policy Office.

b. All personnel will settle their brains for a long winter nap NLT 2200 hours, 24 December. Uniform for the nap will be: Pajamas, Cotton, Light Weight, General Purpose, OG, and Cap, Utility woodland pattern, with ear flaps in the extended position. Equipment will be drawn from the supply room prior to 2130. While at supply, all personnel will review their personal hand receipts and sig a Cash Collection Voucher, DD Form 1131, for all missing items. Remember, this is the "season of giving."

c. Personnel will utilize standard "MRE" ration sugar plums for visions to dance through their heads. Sugar plums are available in "MRE" ration sundry packs and should be eaten with egg loaf, chopped ham, and spice cake to ensure maximum visions are experienced.

d. Stockings, Wool, Cushion Sole, will be hung by the chimneys with care. Necessary safety precautions will be taken to avoid fires caused by carelessly hung stockings. 1st Sgts will submit stocking handling plans to S-3, Training prior to 0800, 24 Dec. All NCO"s will ensure their subordinate personnel are briefed on the safety aspects of stocking hanging.

e. At first [sign] of clatter, all personnel will spring from their beds to investigate and evaluate the cause. Immediate action will be taken to tear open the shutters and throw up the window sashes. On order OPLAN 7-98 (North Pole), para 6-8 ©(3), dated 4 March, this office, takes effect to facilitate shutter tearing and sash throwing. SNCOs and NCOs will be familiar with procedures and are responsible for seeing that no shutters are torn or sashes thrown in house prior to the start of official clatter.

f. Prior to 0001, date of visit, all personnel possessing Standard Target Acquisition and Night Observation (STANO) equipment will be assigned "wandering eyeball" stations. The Company 1stSgt will ensure that these stations are adequately manned even after shutters are torn and sashes are thrown.

g. The Battalion S-4, in coordination with the National Security Agency and the Motor Pool will assign on each Sleigh, Miniature, M-24 and eight reindeer, tiny, flying for use by LtGen Claus. The assigned driver must have a current sleigh operator's license with roof top permit and evidence of attendance at the winter driving class stamped on his DA Form 348. Driver must also be able to clearly shout "On Donner, On Dancer, etc."

2. LtGen Claus will initally enter house through the Company Office. All houses without chimneys will draw Chimney Simulator, M6A2 for use during the visit. Draw chimney simulator on DA Form 2765-1 which will be submitted in four copies to the S-4 prior to 23 Dec. Personnel will ensure that chimneys are properly cleaned before turn-in at the conclusion of visit.

3. All SNCOs and NCOs will be rehearsed in the shouting of "Merry Christmas and Happy New Year" or "Merry Christmas To All and To All a Good Night." This shout will be given upon termination of the visit. Uniformity of shouting is the responsibility of each Company 1stSgt.

Allons,
GOODE, U. B.,
Commanding Officer*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sailor, that's funny. Thanks!

Santa just passed Mt. Fuji in Japan.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, Sailor.  Too cute!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Santa is at the Great Wall of China.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Now he's in the Himalayas and Mount Everest.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

He's at the Taj Mahal in India!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

we're ready, he's not gettin in this year!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

HO HO HO,  Funny Vampy.  HE can come in here if he cleans up his mess.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Santa went to the international space station and then headed for Moscow, Russia, but something seems to be wrong with the Moscow Santa cam!

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Santa is in Paris, France


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Santa is here in New York now.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for this site...I posted the website on my facebook page and everybody loved it. My 2.5 year old  granddaughter was so excited to see where Santa has been.  Merry Christmas....


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

We've been tracking him all night!  
Finally got them to bed because Santa is getting so close they knew they had better hurry up and fall asleep!

Now if only they would hurry up and ACTUALLY fall asleep Santa could do his stuff and go to bed him(&her)self!

HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ALL, AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!


----------

